# - Pictorial SL,UT - Some new pics of my tank'd A4



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

Rob G (EvolSonica) shot some video while I took a few pics. 
I am no photo expert I just point and shoot so bare with the bad settings etc 



































































































































And here is the footage, it's actually just a short segment of a larger project we are working on so its way short:


----------



## jeff0o5 (Oct 8, 2005)

looks awesome:beer::beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

love thiscar


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I love the white wheels against the matte black... Suuuuuper dope!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

fuggin dope


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

sex


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

holy ****ing ****......looks awesome!!! 


! 

!! 

! 
! 
!


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

wheres the video?


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

lol, got enough pictures of you taking pictures? You must love ground shots to break that much bread on a ground rail system...:what:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

um... wow


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

The Only Name Left said:


> lol, got enough pictures of you taking pictures? You must love ground shots to break that much bread on a ground rail system...:what:


 what? I dont get it


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dag Nasty :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW car looks awesome 
so... i see you have one more door handle to shave:laugh:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

:heart: It! :thumbup:


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

Styleprojekt said:


> what? I dont get it


 I think he is just trying too hard to be the one douche in the thread


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Colin. said:


> I think he is just trying too hard to be the one douche in the thread


 just tell him to post pics of his car. :laugh: 
hes just mad cause you have a awesome a4


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Car looks amazing, love the flat black on white :thumbup: What is your front strut setup if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for the love guys. I bagged this car 2 years ago when there really werent many options around so I went custom with custom perches on shortened Bilstein HD's and Aero Strut Bags. I am looking into some Airlifts now...maybe i should make room for my control arms first though  


And here is the footage, it's actually just a short segment of a larger project we are working on so its way short:


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

what tripod or camera mount thing is that?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

This car has come a long way. I love it dude.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Styleprojekt said:


> what? I dont get it


 He is talking about Rob's slider for his camera. It can be mounted on a tripod too though so it is not just for ground shots.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome footage dude!


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

video looks great. so nice to see a car documented where the camera work speaks for itself. props


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

Video and pics are sick .. props bro :thumbup::beer:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

saw these pics on facebook, and the teaser video, looks awesome man :thumbup:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

great work car looks awesome!!


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumbup: 

The reason why i posted so many pics is because I just wanted to show of all sides, and rob just got that slider so all shots for the video were done on it to break it in. 

Plus, a lot of times people ask for more so I figured i'd lay it all out right off the bat for once


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Looking good Nico. Looking real good. I think this is my favorite stage of yours :thumbup: 

Hope to see it sometime this year


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

This car is pretty epic. Any pics of it with the tail lights non-tinted?


----------



## Npregs (Oct 15, 2009)

i dig this alot


----------



## Matty905 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Nice*

Looks slick i like


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

Loven it dude :thumbup:


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

On The Grind said:


> just tell him to post pics of his car. :laugh:
> hes just mad cause you have a awesome a4


 What would posting pics of my car accomplish? What would you say if it punks this guys car every which way you can think of? Does that make my point somehow more valid? 

The point is for those that don't "get it" is that I think it is weird for someone to post so many pics of himself taking pictures of his own car...especially when the pictures arnt even "that good". I mean seriously, who gives a ****? Its just my opinion, if I wanted to see people taking pictures of **** and showing off their camera setups, I'd go to a photography forum. This is coming from a guy who got his undergrad (and starting masters in the fall) concentrating on photography. If I want VW, I come here to VWvortex, if I want bagged cars, I come to the air suspension forum. Its pretty simple to me... 

...or sorry, I forget where I am sometimes: 

Cool car bro, what kind of camera is that? dope rail system brah :thumbup:


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)

The Only Name Left said:


> What would posting pics of my car accomplish? What would you say if it punks this guys car every which way you can think of? Does that make my point somehow more valid?
> 
> The point is for those that don't "get it" is that I think it is weird for someone to post so many pics of himself taking pictures of his own car...especially when the pictures arnt even "that good". I mean seriously, who gives a ****? Its just my opinion, if I wanted to see people taking pictures of **** and showing off their camera setups, I'd go to a photography forum. This is coming from a guy who got his undergrad (and starting masters in the fall) concentrating on photography. If I want VW, I come here to VWvortex, if I want bagged cars, I come to the air suspension forum. Its pretty simple to me...
> 
> ...


 
I disclaimed in my first post that all I do is point and shoot I am no good at photoraphy. I didnt take pics of "myself" taking pics, I took pics of my friend rob shooting video...we were just hanging out, so i snapped a few more than usual. There is a scroll bar for those who dont care about pictures and just want to post a comment. Meh I don't even know why I am writing this Im making myself look dumb :facepalm:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

The Only Name Left said:


> snip


 http://images1.*************.net/ImageMacro/5297556/YOU-SEEM-VISIBLY-UPSET.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Ainsley-Chef


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

The Only Name Left said:


> What would posting pics of my car accomplish? What would you say if it punks this guys car every which way you can think of? Does that make my point somehow more valid?
> 
> The point is for those that don't "get it" is that I think it is weird for someone to post so many pics of himself taking pictures of his own car...especially when the pictures arnt even "that good". I mean seriously, who gives a ****? Its just my opinion, if I wanted to see people taking pictures of **** and showing off their camera setups, I'd go to a photography forum. This is coming from a guy who got his undergrad (and starting masters in the fall) concentrating on photography. If I want VW, I come here to VWvortex, if I want bagged cars, I come to the air suspension forum. Its pretty simple to me...
> 
> ...


 really dude, does it bug you THAT much?  

nice car


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Daaaamn love the flat black.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Its different and I like it :beer:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Killer video!!


----------

